# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة هيهات يوسف الصبيحاوي واحمد الزركاني 2011

## لاطم على فاطم 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته














اتمنى انكم بخير,,












قصيدة جديده ورائعة ان شاء الله تنال استحسانكم













القصيده بعنوان : هيهات


اداء الرادود الحسيني : يوسف الصبيحاوي و احمد الزركاني


كلمات الشاعر الحسيني : السيد حسين المكصوصي

الهندسة الصوتية والتوزيع يوسف الصبيحاوي



التوزيع الشبكي: محمد ابو علي





للتحميل 





http://www.mediafire.com/?00aaga872nddgv9


للمشاهدة


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAbNg93mjXg





*كل الشكر لموفر القصيدهـ ؛ *






إن شاء الله القادم قريب












نسألكم الدعاء













بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يتم التحميل
يعطيك العافيه آخوي
ومووفق لكل خير*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

احسنتم وبارك الله بكم

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

يسلمو ومشكورين على المرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رائعه جدا

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

يسلمو ومشكورين على المرور

----------

